# PTO Safety Shields and Info!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h1>PTO SHIELDS AND SAFETY!!!</h1>

Just some good info I found today on PTO safety! 

*Power Take Off (PTO) shafts are used to transmit power from a tractor or other source of power to an implement. Two speeds are commonly used with PTO shafts, 540 and 1000 rpm. RPM means revolutions per minute, the number of complete turns of the shaft in 60 seconds.*


<h2>*Did You Know?*</h2>
The typical PTO shaft can: 

Wrap up 424 feet of shoe lace in one minute at 540 rpm, or 785 feet of shoe lace at 1000 rpm. How long is your shoe lace? 
<hr>
Wrap your arm or leg around the PTO shaft nine times in one second at 540 PTO rpm, or nearly 16 times in one second at 1000 PTO rpm. Is your body that flexible? 
<hr>
Produce second degree burns on your skin, even if you are lucky enough to have the PTO strip only the cotton clothing from your body. Nylon and other synthetics will cut into skin and muscle tissue rather than rub across it. 
<hr>
Grind away skin, muscles, tendons, and break bones starting in less than three-fourths of one second when you are caught by an unshielded PTO shaft. 
<hr>
A very strong man can generate about three-fourths of one horsepower. A tractor transmits nearly all of the engine horsepower to the PTO shaft. There is simply no contest; even between a very strong man and a PTO shaft -- the tractor will win. 
<hr>

PTO Entanglements
Most states usually have from twenty to fifty PTO entanglements per year that result in severe injury or death. There are many more entanglements, however, that result in someone's clothing being partially or completely torn off. This can result in severe skin burns when the clothing tightens up as it is pulled from the body. 

Most farmers don't have to try too hard to remember someone who has been caught by an unshielded PTO shaft. Some older people will chuckle about a long-past entanglement. But that chuckle is more of a nervous reaction than true humor. PTO entanglement is not funny! 

Any machine that is powered by an unshielded PTO shaft is dangerous. The brand of machinery has nothing to do with its safety, if the PTO is not shielded. You can work with any color of machinery you wish; red, green, blue, yellow, orange -- take your choice -- if the PTO shield is missing, it is dangerous! 

<h2>How Can You Be Safe When Using PTO Shafts?</h2>

First, make sure the shaft is shielded. This includes the driveline shield that covers the implement driveline, and the master shield which covers the universal joint and PTO stub shaft on the tractor. 
<hr>
Maintain the shield so it can work for you. PTO driveline shields are usually mounted on bearings, so they need to be maintained. Always REPLACE the shield when it is damaged or missing. 
Next, keep a safe distance from it when in use. Keep others away, too. How far? A distance of twice your height is a good start. 
<hr>
Allow only those who absolutely must be in the area to be there. Keep all children away! 
<hr>
Always pay attention to what is happening. Most PTO victims were caught by surprise. 
<hr>
If something goes wrong -- stop the machinery; take the PTO out of gear, stop the engine and set the brake. Put the keys in your pocket before working on the machinery. 
<hr>
When stopping the machinery for any reason -- end of work, lunch, repairs, or communication -- take the PTO out of gear, stop the engine and set the brake. 

<h2>More Thoughts About PTO Shafts and Shields</h2>
The average replacement PTO shield should cost less than $50 according to implement dealers, and will take less than two hours to install. 
<hr>
Can you get an ambulance ride to the hospital for less than $50? 
<hr>
How much health/hospitalization insurance can you buy for $50? 
<hr>
Can you buy an artificial arm or leg for $50 or less? 
<hr>
Can you buy a funeral for less than $50? 
<hr>
Can you look at a picture of your wife or family and say that PTO shields are not worth the cost or effort? 
<hr>

<h2><font color=red>
A replacement PTO shield is simply the cheapest insurance you can buy. The time spent to install and maintain a PTO shield is clearly the most valuable and productive time you can spend in your life!</font>


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Boss*

Great post! Let me add one more thing; the best PTO shield does no good if you don't hook up the chains in a stable spot so it will not spin. With out them the shield spins with the shaft.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To reinforce Andy's point about pto safety, here is some unsuspecting type of horrible injuries that can happen if the operator is not careful. This is especially important for folks with long hair, especially women and children. 

Preventing Scalping and Other Severe Injuries from Farm Machinery


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My neighbor's wife where I lived as a kid lost part of hre scalp in a baler driveshaft. My high school sweetheart's dad lost his right arm in a corn picker. I treat ALL machinery with utmost respect. I won't work when tired, and ALL of my machines have their guards intact and installed. I know of several people that consider shaft and belt guards to be a source of sheetmetal for other projects and remove them as soon as they can. I still have all ten fingers and ten toes and the hair I lost wasn't because of a machine. The first thing I taught my wife was to remove the spark plug wire and tuck it away when clearing a clog in the mower. She still has all her fingers and toes too, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent post Andy!!! I know of a couple of local farmers who have lost arms, not something you want to happen!!!!


----------



## Larry Sheehan (May 22, 2008)

Has anyone bought replacement shields? Mine has been cut and doesn't completely cover the drive shaft anymore.

If anyone could, please post a link.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Larry. I am not aware of anyone who sells the pto shaft shields. Usually they are part of the pto shaft package when purchased new. Each various shaft is a little different and I would imagine it would be difficult to make a universal shaft shield that would work well enough to confident of not being sued.

AgriSupply sells pto shaft assemblies at the best prices I have seen.

http://www.agrisupply.com/pto-shaft-assemblies/c/3500010/c2c/sc/

They have some shield parts you might be able to use as well.

http://www.agrisupply.com/cones/c/3500001/c2c/sc/


----------



## Larry Sheehan (May 22, 2008)

OK, thanks. I guess I'll bite the bullet and buy a new driveshaft.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might try calling them on the phone and asking if they have or know where you might buy just the shields.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Tractor supply co has all kinds of safety stuff for tractor PTOs right on the shelf. 

Tractor Supply Company - Home


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Always respected PTO shafts, but still appreciate your sharing. This is important and great info.


----------

